# Knives in movies question #337



## simona (Oct 5, 2022)

Right knife nerds - what is this?

Clip is in this article:








The Bear: forget the food – this kitchen drama is the next great menswear show


This hectic closeup of kitchen life is more than just a culinary drama – it’s a hymn to the fashions of our time




www.theguardian.com


----------



## blokey (Oct 5, 2022)

Yoshimi Echizen








Yoshimi Echizen 210mm Stainless Clad Blue Super Kurouchi Wa-Gyuto


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements Yoshimi Echizen knives are designed, forged, and sharpened in one workshop; closely handled and overseen by certified craftsmen in Echizen. They are committed to great quality and inherit and pass down knife-making philosophy and skill-set. This...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## captaincaed (Oct 5, 2022)

Bill, I’m glad at least somebody understands me!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 4, 2023)

Anyone recognise the Kurouchi knives in the film 'The Menu'? I think a nakiri was used for one scene 
No were harmed in the making of this movie.


----------



## DarwellianEmpire (Jan 4, 2023)

Corradobrit1 said:


> View attachment 217696
> 
> Anyone recognise the Kurouchi knives in the film 'The Menu'? I think a nakiri was used for one scene
> No were harmed in the making of this movie.


Don’t know the knives but holy hell I loved that movie so much.


----------

